# DDR2 RAM advice...



## warrior047 (Dec 22, 2012)

Guys,

My old system has got the below on ASUS M2N VM DVI Mobo.

2 GB Transcend DDR2 Regular UDIMM - PC2-6400 (400 MHz) - (1 GB RAM X2)

Its 1GB RAM each. Guess I have another 2 slots open.

Want to expand my RAM. Can I buy the below and add the same?

Would like to buy the below:

Transcend DDR2 2 GB PC RAM (JM800QLU-2G): Flipkart.com

Does this match with mine? also will (1GBX2)+(2GBX1) cause no issues?

The thing is my system is giving me hell lot of issues with performance. graphics card was getting over heated GT 8600. Hence when checked its motor failed and so removed it...still, my system giving v.slow performance.

HDD health seems to be good though...hence thinkin of updatin RAM


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 22, 2012)

First You test in shop where u want to buy. it is not possible to say,  it does match or not !!! best first test and buy. !!! good luck. !!!


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 22, 2012)

we cant test...atleast here they dnt allow...we shd buy and only then they test


----------



## Naxal (Dec 22, 2012)

> Hence when checked its motor failed and so removed it...



Motor in computer ?


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 22, 2012)

warrior047 said:


> we cant test...atleast here they dnt allow...we shd buy and only then they test



but in our state it the option of first test and then then u may be buy.  Sorry ..


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 22, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Motor in computer ?



My bad...fan was issue


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 22, 2012)

Post the screenshot of the memory tab of CPU-Z.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2012)

2x1GB+1x2GB ram should work without any issue but the only catch is their timing/latency and speed should match each other.


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> 2x1GB+1x2GB ram should work without any issue but the only catch is their timing/latency and speed should match each other.



Am nt in frnt of it as of nw as am in other city...but i do have its screen data from hw monitor..pls suggest


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok. Saw the screenshot. 
You can buy any normal DDR2 RAM in your system.
Cheers.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2012)

warrior047 said:


> Am nt in frnt of it as of nw as am in other city...but i do have its screen data from hw monitor..pls suggest



just get the DDR2 ram modules mentioned on the fist post.


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions...bought the same.

but have a dumb question thgh...why is it that the width of RAM is highly low when compared to the prev DDR2 RAM?
Its hardly 2cm in width where as the ones I have currently for DDR2 was around 3cm or more than that...am confused if I got the rgt one...spec wise I think its the one

is it just that all the latest manufactured ones come this way?


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2013)

you mounted the new ram module and it's working fine ?? - then you have got the right piece of hardware. anyway, it would be better if you can post a photo by placing tow mem modules side by side on a table.


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> you mounted the new ram module and it's working fine ?? - then you have got the right piece of hardware. anyway, it would be better if you can post a photo by placing tow mem modules side by side on a table.




this seems to be the one I have...cant provide the actual one as I am at other place...

*www.mobilizer.com.ua/media/catalog...19eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/j/m/jmdimm_16.jpg

The one I got as per the specs is like this...thinner

*www.logicsupply.eu/media/catalog/p...34d14e429e5f7f108123/2/5/256mlq64v8u_pic1.jpg

Please let me knw


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2013)

different physical dimension ( pcb size ), chip position and number of chips on DDR2 ram modules - well, it's completely possible and is upto the manufacturers and some particular models.


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> different physical dimension ( pcb size ), chip position and number of chips on DDR2 ram modules - well, it's completely possible and is upto the manufacturers and some particular models.



Does it mean it still mgt fit as its the same spec almost?


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2013)

the DDR2 ram module should fit perfectly without any issue.


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> the DDR2 ram module should fit perfectly without any issue.



Yes indeed...thanks a lot...currently its 2+1 RAM (The other 1 GB RAM gave sme issue)

But there is lot of instability in the system...than before...it works some times smooth but then it stucks!
Only after 2 min, its normal...is it to do with the RAM structure i have?

should i remove the 1 GB RAM? its JM800QLJ-1G....


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

post the SPD info of both 2GB and 1GB module -  use cpu-z SPD tab screenshot.

anyway, I did not get what you meant by after 2 mins it's normal ? and games and other resource hungry apps working Ok or not ? Did you get any BSOD or some sort of startup issue ?


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> post the SPD info of both 2GB and 1GB module -  use cpu-z SPD tab screenshot.
> 
> anyway, I did not get what you meant by after 2 mins it's normal ? and games and other resource hungry apps working Ok or not ? Did you get any BSOD or some sort of startup issue ?



Sry for confusion. There was no such startup issues...

I meant - with 2+1 RAM, the performance was horrible. It took more than normal time to get first beep and then it logged in. The system was getting stuck even more than before.
Every 2 min and 1 min, system becomes as if it was struggling to move forward...specially if am surfing...browser takes ages to load and becomes unresponsive...this the case even with normal operations...

Actually there was such an issue even before...when I had 1+1 RAM which was same or little more than this, which is why I bought this.

Hence latest update is, I removed the 1 GB RAM (latency support 3,4,5) and the system has got only 2 GB single stick (latency support 4,5,6).

Its much better now when compared, but still am facing the very same slow performance issue...every thing seems to be fine. What might be the issue pls


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2013)

^^ check your HDD for bad sectors ( use HDD manufacturers tool ) and cpu temp as well.


----------

